# So, I connected my PC to an amplifier.



## Fados

Hey,
As the title says, I connected my PC to an amplifier, that has a 2.1 speaker system connected to it. Now everything is working awesome, but I just wanna make sure that I have properly connected them together and it won't harm the amiplifier or the speakersystem.

I used a 2x RCA - 3.5mm stereo cable http://www.verkkokauppa.com/productimages/orig/2320_01.jpg.
I plugged in the two RCA jacks in the AUX in of the amplifier, and the 3.5mm jack to my computers microphone jack http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/mce/expert/sound_sound_card.jpg, the red one.
I got my computers own speakers connected to the green jack. Everything works fine, I get sound from both my computer speakers and the speakers that are connected to the amplifier.

Now, the thing I find weird is that I connected the amplifier in the microphone jack of my computer. I mean, how does that even work? I did this 'cause when I connect something to one of the jacks of my sound card, this message pops up on my screen asking me what I just connected to the respective jack. When I choose something it tells me where I should connect it, the only problem is that I got 2.1 systems (both my computer speakers and the ones in the living room), but there is no such option as 2.1 or 'two speakers one subwoofer'. The only speaker options there are are:
• Front speakers
• Center speaker and subwoofer
• Back surround speakers
I chose 'center and subwoofer' and it told me to connect it to the microphone jack, so I did and everything's working. o.o
If I pick 'back surround speakers' it tells me to connect them to the Analog line in jack (blue). I haven't tried this though, but I assume it works.
Should I keep it as center + sub, or change it to Back surround speakers?

So, currently I have my computer speakers connected to the green jack and the amplifier is connected to the redish jack.
I'm just wondering if this could harm any of the equipment 'cause 1. It's not a center speaker and subwoofer and 2. they're connected to the microphone jack, which I find weird.
I'm also wondering if it's okay to connect the PC to the AUX in jacks on the amplifier. I don't really know what the AUX in is for. 

*Summary*
I have my computer speakers connected to the green jack of my computer and an amplifier connected to the blue jack. A 2.1 system is connected to the amplifier, and on my computer I chose them to be a center speaker and subwoofer, 'cause there was no 2.1 option to pick.
Will this harm any of the equipment?

My sound card is integrated, SoundMAX HD Audio.

This might be a little messy and hard to understand 'cause I'm not very good at explaining stuff . If there's a part you don't understand let me know and I'll explain it in another way.

Any help would be appreciated.

*Hopes this is the appropriate forum to ask questions*


----------



## yustr

For a 2.1 system, set the control to "Front Speakers" and you should be fine. The center speaker is a mono channel so your two speakers are playing the exact same thing - not stereo.

I assume the 2.1 system has the processing in the sub; The speaker wires go from the amp to the sub then out to the speakers. The stereo signal is divided into low frequency which s sent to the sub and mid/highs which go out to the speakers.


----------



## Fados

The 2.1 I have connected to my computer is processing in the sub.
The 2.1 that's connected to the amplifier goes like, one cable from the amplifier to the sub, and then on cable (actually two, one positive and one negative) to each of the speakers.

Would it be possible to connect the amplifier as 'Back surround speakers', that would go in the blue jack? 'cause if I'd put it as front speakers, I'd have to get a splitter to attach both my computer speakers and the amplifier to the green jack. However, if it is recommended to have a 2.1 system connected as 'Front Speakers', I'll get a splitter for the green jack.
If I however get a splitter for the green jack, it would be fine to have both of the speakers connected to it (amplifier and computer speakers) on at the same time?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## yustr

I guess I'm confused. So you have two speaker systems - each a sub/sat (2.1) arrangement. Here's what I would do: use the amplifier/speaker setup for your main speakers and delegate the other as surrounds/back. The amplifier - if its any good at all - will produce better sound than the cheap one found in a typical PC speaker setup. You would use the amp for all your listening, turning on the surround only when watching a movie/playing a game that has a surround sound track. Don't worry to much about the surround as even in the most dynamic movie there not much information sent to them. PC games might be different - :4-dontkno Though for movies you would need another amplified speaker for the center channel - that's where nearly all of the dialog is. So perhaps use the second 2.1 there instead of as backs. Just place them close to your monitor and it should sound fine.

In this arrangement you'd use the amp/speakers for music as this is stereo only then add the other 2.1 system as the center when watching a movie.


----------



## Fados

Hmm, sorry for not being clear enough, but the computer is located in my room, and so are the computer speakers. However, the amplifier with the 2.1 system connected to it is located in the livingroom. I don't live on my own, so I can't use the speakers in the living room all the time, only when no one else is at home . You could say I use them as my secondary speakers to play music on when I'm alone home, for better sound.

I have the amplifier connected as back surround speakers now, and the sound is just fine.
The computer speakers are connected to the green jack of my computer, as front speakers (always have been), and I use the computer speakers most of the time. 
I'll keep it like this, unless it's bad somehow.

I guess my questions have been answered now, and learned a whole lot of stuff about speakers! 
Thank you yustr, and sorry for confusing you. ;o


----------

